
Using Ethereum and IPFS/Swarm as a Back End to Git - wslh
https://medium.com/@alexberegszaszi/mango-git-completely-decentralised-7aef8bcbcfe6
======
trizic
I wonder if Ethereum is necessary, it would be nice to have a pure IPFS
backend. But nevertheless this looks like a great start to a decentralized
git. It would be interesting to see if a front end is possible via ZeroNet or
something related.

